# what should i look for?



## mk2smokeu (Jul 27, 2005)

i am thinking of buying a 2001 allroad can you guys tell me what to look for and what you like and what you dont like.
thanks


----------



## THE STEVE (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: what should i look for? (mk2smokeu)*

Look for my post a few threads down...
"Any thing too look out for on a 2001 AllRoad?"


----------



## mk2smokeu (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: what should i look for? (THE STEVE)*

sorry i did noy notice thanks


----------

